# Cross bike weight



## StolltheMusic (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't see any other threads on this. What is the average weight of most cross bikes? I know everyone is different. But are we talking high teens, low twenties... high twenties?

I just picked up a 2011 specialized crux carbon expert which is 18.1 pounds... I thought that was probably ridiculously light for a cross bike. I know there are not a ton of carbon cross bikes out there. But I don't know what they should or could weight. What is everyones bike weigh in at?


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

my trek cronus cx ultimate (w/ several upgrades) weighs in at 16lbs 7ozs as of last week.

I think the neighbourhood of 19 to 20 lbs would be the "average" of cross bikes, obviously higher end 'race' bikes will be lower and the multi-purpose commuter styles will be slightly heavier.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

It has to be under 20 pounds. Anything under 17 would be nice. Under 15 is crazy light.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

My Cx in the Single Speed Form weights in at 17lbs.


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

So it really depends on how you weigh it... Do you weigh it as you ride it or stripped down without pedals? My carbon Hakkalugi weighs about 18.5# with pedals, cages, seat bag, and pump... Obviously it would weigh a bit less if stripped down to race...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this is my 2011 GT CX type 1. the last time this bike was on a scale at a shop, it weighed in at 24.5 pounds with ritchey 40's and the seatbag. this bike's msrp is (was) $2029. i figure if one removes the seatbag and bottle cages along with using the original maxxis larsen 35's it came with, the weight out the shop door must be around 23-23.5 pounds.

performance bike gave me this as a warranty replacement for a much lesser schwinn 'cross bike, so i have no complaints whatsoever about the weight.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Last time I checked, my Gunnar Crosshairs weighed 9.75kg (21.5 lbs). I've since upgraded to some much heavier tyres, so I'd guess it's somewhere around 10kg.


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

*Carbon*

Uhh, not sure where you race but there is a pile of carbon on the starting line here in SoCalCross series. Not sure if it is the best material yet as I doubt most companies have invested the time in the myriad of layups which would extract the best ride characteristics. For the record my wife and I race sub 17 lb alloy framed bikes W/ XTR pedals. For the SS races, we zip tie the shifter in one gear to get another race in the day for a nominal cost. I had never raced SS till last season and it is a lot of fun. Hate ss for mtb, but in cross with such short descents there is no time to get pissed about not being able to keep pedaling in a descent gear, just spin like mad and pile on more pain. Love 'cross, miss 'cross, only a few months away....

DT


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

My 60cm 2011 Chili Con Crosso is 18lbs with 1x10 Rival, Avid Ultimates, Hope/Notube Alpha wheels, and a Brooks Ti Swallow.


----------



## JuanCoglos (May 20, 2012)

turnerbikes said:


> For the SS races, we zip tie the shifter in one gear to get another race in the day for a nominal cost. I had never raced SS till last season and it is a lot of fun.DT


You guys race for Rapha, don't you?


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

My Felt F-75x is 20. The only changes were taking off the interrupter levers and changing brakes.


----------



## MNiskanen (Apr 2, 2007)

My Stevens Carbon Cross weighs in at 17.1 lbs with a mix of SRAM Red/Rival and Alpha 340 Wheels (not yet set up tubeless). Probably could reduce it a little more, but 17lbs is good enough for me.


----------



## Killowatt (Dec 31, 2011)

My Dirty Disco weighs in at 18 lbs fully loaded, pedals, cages, etc... Running Stans Crest tubeless and not many crazy light parts.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

how much money are you people spending on these sub twenty pound bikes?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

shekky said:


> how much money are you people spending on these sub twenty pound bikes?


Probably more than what my car is worth.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

shekky said:


> how much money are you people spending on these sub twenty pound bikes?


My bike is 16lbs even and I've got under $2000.00. invested. If you build smart do your own work and don't need labels it's not too hard. Oh and go 1x if it's only used for racing.


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

CAVEAT: I'm Canadian so I`m dealing in CDN prices.

Bike: a hair under $2500 from the Trek Store at the Toronto Bike Show. (taxes incl.)
Wheelset: A hair under $1193 - from Ebay (these are totals - cost, ship., tax. and other `fees` if applicable included)
Saddle: $128 from Ebay 
Handlebar, Tape, Stem and Seatpost: $688 from 3T in Italy 
Cassette, tires & tubes, levers, multi-tool, sausage suit, build and install wheelset, repair one broken rear der. cable: about $600 from LBS
swap stem, handlebar, seatpost and saddle: $0 performed by me!

My math skills would have that just a hair over $5000, but once again, that`s Canadian funds, so it`s probably more like less than $2000 in American funds. lol


----------



## T_Hockenberry (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got a Blue Norcross Sl that is in the high 15s when fully dressed for battle (tubies, etc.). Could go lighter if I didn't have aluminum post, stem and bars and a heavy seat and 2x. Like others have said, you can build a crazy light bike for a reasonable amount of money if you're patient with good timing.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

19.5-20 lbs. Steel and disc brakes.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

2000 s-works cx 19lbs (60cm) . picked off craigslist for well under $1k.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this reviewer calls my bike 20.7 with pedals. yes, mine is GT's "medium".

GT CX1 | Cross Bike Review

how the hell did i gain about three pounds when i've done nothing to this bike but use old school 737's and big assed tires...and a WTB speed V saddle. i weighed mine today at 24.5 lbs with the seatbag removed. the only extras on the bike when it was on the scale were the bottle cages and knog lights.

are 45's and their slightly larger tubes THAT much heavier?


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

shekky said:


> are 45's and their slightly larger tubes THAT much heavier?


depends on the tire. using the schwalbe marathon as an example ( its a heavy tire to begin with)
a 25 weighs 540g
a 35 weighs 730g
a 45 weighs 985g

so going from a 35 to a 45 is 1.1 lb in that pair of tires.

and staying 35 but switching to the marathon racers (375g) will shave 1.5lbs


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Slozomby said:


> depends on the tire. using the schwalbe marathon as an example ( its a heavy tire to begin with)
> a 25 weighs 540g
> a 35 weighs 730g
> a 45 weighs 985g
> ...


good point. i'm running the panaracer fire cross. a quick check indicates that even the folding bead of this tire weighs a pound and a half...

i'm sure that my vintage 737's are chubby, too...


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Vicious Slider w/steel fork, tubies, and Force is in at ~19lbs
Giant TCX w/Rival and tubies is in at ~18
Traitor Crusade SSCX w/steel fork and tubies is in at ~18

My clincher wheels add about a pound to each. All are equipped with Thompson bits and Ritchey metal bits because I'm no flyweight and I need the strength over the weight. I could probably get the TCX into the 16's if I put about $1000 into it. The Crusade could easily be a 16lb bike with a carbon fork and light wheels. All of my tubular builds are handbuilt with ultegra hubs, reflex rims, and double butted spokes, so nothing too flashy there either.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

My cross bike is fat. 22 lbs for a mostly stock Kona Jake the Snake of 2009 vintage. Of course that's with clinchers 35c knobbies, cages, seat bag full of stuff. 

Lighter than stock bits ended up being some trp CX 8.4 mini v's and some salsa 46cm bar and ditching the top levers.

Sent by smoke signal


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

~22 lbs here for an aluminum jamis and their relatively low-end carbon fork. I swapped tiagra derailleurs for ultegra, shifters for 105s and replaced stock crank with FSA gossamer. But also went from 9sp to 10. All that may have shaved a bit off, but until I lose 40 lbs I won't worry about the extra 5 

I am looking for new wheels soon, not sure how much weight it'll save but hoping to get some smoother hubs.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Just finished up mine today. Its a Charge Filter Cross frame with a steel Salsa fork, aluminum bar, stem and post. I built it up with Force shifters and rear derailleur, Shorty Ultimate brakes, CX-70 front derailleur, DT 350 hubs, Hed Belgium rims, DT Revolution spokes and Challenge Grifo clincher tires. Haven't bought pedals for it yet but I'm sitting at 20.72 lbs. Not bad for an off the shelf steel frame and fork with some decent components.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

My Cronus CX Ultimate is 17.3lbs. Mostly stock. Only made it tubeless and added an RXL bar and XXX stem.


----------



## Svard75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Got a 60cm 09 jake the snake in at 23lbs with 28mm tires.
Thompson cockpit (stem/seatpost)
Stock 440 alloy drops
Ultegra 6600 sl drivetrain
Stock cantis
Easton circuit wheels
Specialized phenom saddle
M540 pedals
Nothing but commuting joy. Cheers


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

My '10, 60cm Masi CXR weighs in around 21 lbs with cages, pedals, tektro mini-v's, and 32c Ritchey Speedmax tires. Could probably drop that down to 20 lbs or slightly below with some better parts here and there.


----------



## Svard75 (Sep 15, 2010)

croatiansensation said:


> My '10, 60cm Masi CXR weighs in around 21 lbs with cages, pedals, tektro mini-v's, and 32c Ritchey Speedmax tires. Could probably drop that down to 20 lbs or slightly below with some better parts here and there.


Super. Poz noticed you're Croatian.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

davesauvageau said:


> Just finished up mine today. Its a Charge Filter Cross frame with a steel Salsa fork, aluminum bar, stem and post. I built it up with Force shifters and rear derailleur, Shorty Ultimate brakes, CX-70 front derailleur, DT 350 hubs, Hed Belgium rims, DT Revolution spokes and Challenge Grifo clincher tires. Haven't bought pedals for it yet but I'm sitting at 20.72 lbs. Not bad for an off the shelf steel frame and fork with some decent components.


Finished with pedals it is 21.35 lbs. Not bad for a steel frame and fork with an aluminum bar, stem and post.


----------



## Joan B (Jan 11, 2010)

19,95 LBS.

Hongkfu carbon frame and fork
Shimano 105 CX chainset, SH 600 derrailleur, Ultegra levers, and old SHimano 600+Mavic Open Pro wheels (5 Lb. wheelset included 12/27 cassette)

Tyres are Continental CX Race 35 mm.


----------



## eddubal (Aug 10, 2011)

The latest weight on my Van Dessel Gin & Trombones disc version is 19lb-15oz. It's going to drop with some upgrades due to arrive soon.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

My On One Dirty Disco is 19.25: all carbon f&f, discs, Stans ZTR Crests. But I've got some heavy commuting tires on now to get me over blacktop, gravel, and dirt. Putting on my Stan's Ravens would shed a pound. Rubber is heavy.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

88 rex said:


> 19.5-20 lbs. Steel and disc brakes.


 I'd like to see that. Post a pic.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

Cannondale Super X hi-mod, single speed (team beer), SRAM Red, Thomson and Ritchey bits and mavic ksyrium tubies: 15.3 pounds.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My 56cm surly cross check weighs 21lbs as it sits in this picture. not the lightest by a long shot


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

That's an old one - 1" steerer. Who makes that chain keeper?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's a 99. That's the e13 xcx cx guide


----------



## mblock (Jan 22, 2007)

2011 Ridley X-Fire with full Rival (GXP crank), Avid Shorty Ultimates, Ritchey WCS stem/seatpost, Ritchey Biomax bar, WTB Silverado saddle, Xpedo pedals, Stan's Alpha 340 w/ Michelin Mud 2's tubeless. Comes in at 17.75 lbs


----------



## J2tha311 (Jul 13, 2012)

thats crazy


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

hunttofu said:


> Cannondale Super X hi-mod, single speed (team beer), SRAM Red, Thomson and Ritchey bits and mavic ksyrium tubies: 15.3 pounds.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

Rivet said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


Quite frankly with toobies, a high end drive train w/ BB30 bracket and in single speed form, I'm surprised it's not closer to around 15 flat, especially if it's a medium or smaller frame size.


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Does it really matter how much the CX bike weights since we are racing on mostly flat terrain? Isn't it about having great grip, great brakes, and a bike that you can put explosive power out?

Anyway, my Ridley X-Ride is 18.5# race weight.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

mooddude said:


> Does it really matter how much the CX bike weights since we are racing on mostly flat terrain?


Weight matters where you constantly accelerate and decelerate: it takes a lot of energy to do those things and a heavy bike reacts slower. Of course, say you weigh 150 lbs., the diff between lite and heavy might be 170 lbs. and 165 lbs.

For elite racers it's important, for everyone else doing it for fun, not so much.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

*2009 Specialized S Works TriCross Carbon*

It's around 18.5 pounds. I'm looking to upgrade the handlebars and maybe the wheels at some point...maybe. I have a new mountain bike to purchase first.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

mooddude said:


> Does it really matter how much the CX bike weights since we are racing on mostly flat terrain? Isn't it about having great grip, great brakes, and a bike that you can put explosive power out?
> 
> Anyway, my Ridley X-Ride is 18.5# race weight.


Bike weight always matters, in some disciplines more than others. I'll tell you, on a course that has a lot of run ups and you are shouldering or suit casing the bike a bunch I'd rather have a 16lb bike than a 22 lb bike. This is especially true the lighter the person is. Because of their lower upper body strength I think serious women crossers should be on the lightest bike they can get that is still reliable.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I dont typically participate in weight weenie tomfoolery but when I get my carbon tubbies glued up and installed I think my Dirty Disco will weigh 18.5. I need to upgrade the crank/pedals/cassette anyway. Maybe it will get into the 17s...


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

This thing has to be around 26 or 27 lbs, maybe more? It's ok. Holds up to some serious abuse.


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

My Rocky Mountain is 17.3 lbs. Full force, Stans tubeless, 35 Conti Cyclo Race


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Do you race it? What's your normal tire pressure?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Never weighed it, but my $995 large-size 2010 Scott CX Team is probably around, um, I tell myself 18.5 pounds but reality tells me it's probably 21 with pedals?!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

zmiko said:


> My Rocky Mountain is 17.3 lbs. Full force, Stans tubeless, 35 Conti Cyclo Race


What RM do you have? I have a 2011 CXR that I am tweaking right now. So far I am going to/have updgraded or changed the following;

- Already changed to wider cheapo bars, now want to go to carbon bars since this is more for long distance rides with rough road gravel.
- want to add a carbon seatpost as I think it will help with vibration dampening
- Purchased and will be Changing to TRP CX8.4 v brakes
- Want to upgrade Crankset to Force (from Apex) to 34/42
- Tires looking for something a least 35 might just stick with Maxxis Mud Wrangler might go to something faster rolling (Conti race a definite option).
- Eventually tubeless clincher set, the current Fulcrum 5 set is nice though


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You can get Easton EC90 bars and Ultegra/DA wheels on sale right now at Jenson.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow there are some light bikes here. I don't race but the last time I weighed by GF Presidio I thought it was around the 25-26lb mark. I'm going to have to put it on the scales tonight as that sounds like a ton compared with what's been listed here.


----------



## ms6073 (Aug 7, 2012)

2012 Ridley X-Night with Dura Ace deraileurs, SRM Hollowgram, Avid Shorty Ultimates, FSA Plasma Integrated bar/stem, Fizik Kurve Bull saddle, Shimano XTR pedals, Easton EC90 SL w/FMB Sprint tubulars - 15.4 lbs. Yes, the bike is worth more than the car that it gets transported in.


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

limba said:


> Do you race it? What's your normal tire pressure?


I do race a little, plan to do more this fall. I mostly ride it on local singletrack and commute once in a while. I'm usually around 35 PSI with the Contis


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

HEMIjer said:


> What RM do you have? I have a 2011 CXR that I am tweaking right now. So far I am going to/have updgraded or changed the following;
> 
> - Already changed to wider cheapo bars, now want to go to carbon bars since this is more for long distance rides with rough road gravel.
> - want to add a carbon seatpost as I think it will help with vibration dampening
> ...


Mine is a Solo Team CXR as well. I bought it as a frame only and built it up custom.

Ritchey wcs full carbon fork with Cane Creek 110 headset.
Stans Alpha Cyclocross wheels (Alpha 340 rims laced to American Classic hubs)
Full force group with a compact crank, 34/50 for summer, i have 38/46 for cross
I just switched to the CX 8.4's from some Sinz bmx mini v's and they perform much better, very happen with them. 
Salsa Cowbell 2 bar, which I love
Thomson stem and seat post 
Lizard Skins DSP tape in Orange which matches the bike very well


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

ms6073 said:


> Yes, the bike is worth more than the car that it gets transported in.


This is the only way to roll!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> 2012 Ridley X-Night with Dura Ace deraileurs, SRM Hollowgram, Avid Shorty Ultimates, FSA Plasma Integrated bar/stem, Fizik Kurve Bull saddle, Shimano XTR pedals, Easton EC90 SL w/FMB Sprint tubulars - 15.4 lbs. Yes, the bike is worth more than the car that it gets transported in.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

shekky said:


> how much money are you people spending on these sub twenty pound bikes?


My bike weighs in a 19.9 lbs, I spent $350 on it (granted I had a lot of spare parts lying around.) I got a frame for $50 (rocky mountain RC10, old hybrid frame that will work fine until I try to race)


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe I think its weird that I think my cross bike is a pig at 19lbs with pedals, fenders, gps and a brooks saddle. 
2007 tcx
sram rival drivetrain
sram red shifters
carbon bars and stem
cheap jamis seatpost
xtr pedals
brooks union jack blue swallow
alpha 340/rotazs
kenda kwicker

this thread is making me feel alot better that mine is only 19lbs in commuter mode


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Some light bikes here. 

My "manbearpig" weighs over 25lbs- steel frameset, Stans 29er trail wheels, 42c tires


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Complaining about a 19lb cross bike lol

Mine weighs 22lbs with SRAM red on it!


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

2013 Ridley X-Ride Apex Disc all stock with Shimano 540 pedals is right at 20lbs. The brakes added about a pound and a half over last years bike.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Was the added weight worth it?


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't mind the extra weight. This is my only bike and is used on singletrack mostly. I have raced it twice and the advantage of late braking pays off incredibly. Unfortunatly the bike is way more capable at winning than I am.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Mine is easily 28lbs (haven't weighed it yet). 61cm Civilian Vive Le Roi...steel frame with carbon fork. The wheelset seems to be a major factor. Rear wheel felt about as heavy as my Volkswagen.


----------



## CarlH (Nov 2, 2012)

I would consider sub-23 lbs. respectible


----------



## Andrs (Oct 29, 2012)

My Quantec frame with Ultegra (3x) and Ritchey WCS, frame height 60cm, bottle cage, Racing Ralphs and quite a bit of mud on it weighed in at 9.7 kg last night. No additional brake levers, though. Guess with lighter eggbeaters, saddle, and cleaned it could easily be 9.4 kg.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

My swisscross with average components is about 9.2 kilos....


----------



## brushman (May 12, 2008)

2012 Redline Conquest Team 
17 lbs 6 oz.
(with spd pedals and 2 alu bottle cages)

SRAM Force Group
FSA SLK Light Crankset 36/46
Easton EA90 SLX Clincher Wheelset
Schwalbe Sammy Slick Tires


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Just weighed my Lynskey ProCross Disc. It is no lightweight at 19lbs 5oz (currently with tubes), but I love this bike. It is set up for Gravel Grinders, as I do not race cross. It is substantially heavier when I ride (Frame pump, loaded seat bag, etc.), but the bike is quick, handles nicely and is pretty comfortable on long rides.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

18.9 lb - swiss cross, force/rival mix with some wcs AL parts and stans 340's.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Masi S/S 55cm Monster Cross Bike with pedals: 22.3lbs


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Kona Jake the Snake 56cm: 22lbs


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Salsa Chili Con Crosso (Scandium) :19lbs


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Gary Fisher Presidio (OX Platinum Steel), Ultegra w/ Fulcrum 5 wheelset - 22.5lbs and a smooth ride!


----------



## SGCrossRip (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, my Trek CrossRip weighs in at an embarrassing 11kg (24 pounds).


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I don't know if it's accurate, but I likes it!


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

My Specialized Crux carbon with hydro discs, SRAM Red 10 speed der's and Exogram crank, 12-32 1070 cassette, Stan's Iron Cross wheels with Clement MSO 40mm running tubeless weighs a touch under 18 lbs. Was just over 20 with the stock Rival components and Axis 1 wheels with Specialized Trigger 38mm tires with tubes.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got my bike re-sorted for race season (winter/training tires off, etc). 

07 Specialized Sworks Tricross 61cm 1x9, sworks carbon crank/stem/seatpost, mostly all light other stuff, Roval 21/22mm wheels still running tubed. 

19 pounds even, I imagine getting a lightweight tubeless wheelset would save some real weight, but this is 5 pounds lighter than my first old carbon road race bike! ('91 Allez Epic 105).


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

My ebay Frankenbike weighs in just over 23lbs.
Scattante Frame powdercoated blue size 57
SL3 Carbon fork with Steel Steerer
ultegra bits... BB, Rear D, 12-27 cassette
105 FD
Ritchey WCS crank
FSA omega headset and stem
Shimano Sora shifters
Control Tech Alu bar
Aksium wheels, Specialized Terra Pro tires

Feels like a beast compared to my buddy's tricked out Van Dessel FTB with tubies. His is near 16lbs.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

My 54cm Ridley weighed 19.8lbs stock with Shimano M520 MTB pedals and el cheapo metal bottle cage. 

With a more comfy Serfas seat it now weighs about half lb. more.

When I first got this bike I thought it was super light, now it feels heavy to me...... until I pick up my MTB, haha.


----------



## TheQuickSilver (Mar 25, 2014)

Custom buildt Stevens Team Carbon.
Quite a weight weenie build with 6,4 kg or 14,1 lbs. Fully usable but in the end it's all about money. But its cool having a cross bike which is as light as the street bikes.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

My 2014 Carbon Crux Pro came in @ 17lbs 1oz without pedals. I'm very happy with that weight for a size 58 frameset, Carbon SRAM Force cranks, Avid Shorty Ultimates, etc.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

'13 S-Works Crux Frameset with SRAM Force group set (but Apex shifters), Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes, Shimano SPD pedals (the model under XT... whatever those are), Specialized Lithia saddle, and just your standard alloy bars, with Axis 2.0 wheels and Captain Pro CX tires with tubes came in at 19.1 pounds for me! My cross bike is apparently a fatty... I'm sure switching to my racing wheels will help. But otherwise I am pretty happy with it, though most likely going to the CX1 setup when it's available to drop the front derailleur.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Ibis Hakkalugi < 18 lbs.



SPP


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

sooshee said:


> '13 S-Works Crux Frameset with SRAM Force group set (but Apex shifters), Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes, Shimano SPD pedals (the model under XT... whatever those are), Specialized Lithia saddle, and just your standard alloy bars, with Axis 2.0 wheels and Captain Pro CX tires with tubes came in at 19.1 pounds for me! My cross bike is apparently a fatty... I'm sure switching to my racing wheels will help. But otherwise I am pretty happy with it, though most likely going to the CX1 setup when it's available to drop the front derailleur.


Yeah, it's your Axis 2.0 wheels, they are heavy.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bought this used TCX Advanced SL frame and slapped on all my old parts from my road bike along with new brakes, tires and saddle. Weighs 19.5lbs with pedals. I'm sure the Shimano 105 5600 doesn't help but this bike will serve my needs well for now.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

My All City Macho Man Disc came in at 26lbs.. It's Ultegra/CX70 10sp with 40c Kenda Happy Mediums. The wheels are Bontrager Dusters laced to M475 or something Shimano hubs. 

Drops a lot of weight with carbon wheels and road tires but I haven't weighed it that way. The Bontrager wheels are around 2200g I suspect and the tires are around 1kg each so the with road wheels and tires the bike is probably 2lbs less.

It's not a weight weenies bike though as the frame set is pretty heavy IMO. The frame is around 6-7lbs and the fork is around 3lbs IIRC. It's pretty much like starting with a rigid 29er frame weight wise. Though it's a very nice riding bike.

A cross bike less than 20lbs is pretty nice. A lot of people acting like that's heavy because there are 13lb 10K USD road bikes...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My old surly weighed 20.5lbs








And my new trek crockett 7 weighs 18.6lbs.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> My old surly weighed 20.5lbs
> View attachment 891195


You took a cross bike up chimney gulch? I'm impressed.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I just brought home my new Trek Boone 5 Disc, size 52. It weighed 20.05 lbs out of the box with Candy2 pedals on it. Now the lightening starts. I hope to have it under 18 by cross season. carbon tubulars, dugasts, carbon bars, lighter saddle, cassette, and maybe stem.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

TheNormsk said:


> You took a cross bike up chimney gulch? I'm impressed.


I actually took it up lookout and down chimney gulch from the top to the bottom :lol:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I still have a hard time believing in some of some of these sub 18lb weights.

I weighed my Gary Fisher Presidio last night in real world kit (dual cage mounts, attached pump, rear light but without saddle bag) and it came in at 24lbs 3oz.

I then proceeded to strip the thing down. The frame with headset cups and BB (can't get those out) comes in at an enormous 6lb 1oz (2750g) but hey it's comfy steel. The fork, though carbon, is still a weighty 1lb 10oz (750g). 

I'm going to weigh everything as I build it back up so see where the weight is. I have a new wheelset that is going to shed over a 1lb in weigh and there was probably a good few ounces of solidified Cafelatex in my latex tubes. As I rebuild I am going to get rid of some items that perhaps are not needed such as Avid Crosstop levels. Hoping I can get to 21lbs "stripped" and perhaps 23lbs real world with cages, bags and what not.


----------



## Walt Disney's Frozen Head (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't sweat it too much Kerry. 24# is pretty damn high but a "race" cx bike sub 18# is pretty easily achievable (I'm on the short side but my 51c Ridley x-fire is just north of 16# without any conscious trimming).

If you're riding/racing durability is paramount.


----------



## mrribbits (Apr 25, 2014)

SGCrossRip said:


> Sadly, my Trek CrossRip weighs in at an embarrassing 11kg (24 pounds).


I shed a couple pounds on my Crossrip LTD with a Velocity wheelset. I'm at 22lbs and could shed a bit more here and there over time.


----------



## Dream Cyclery (Jun 14, 2014)

Lynskey Procross ML
Enve CX fork
Cane Creek 40 headset
Dura-ace shifters, RD, and CX70 FD.
Zipp Vuma Quad Crankset
S-works carbon bar
Ritchey WCS 260 stem
Lynskey Ti post
S-works Toupe 143 Saddle.
Carbon clinchers
TRP hy/rd brakes
Ashima Ai2 rotors.
Specialized Tracer Tires.
Xpedo M-Force 8 Ti Pedals.
Thru-bolt skewers.

~18.4lbs.

EDIT: Updated parts.


----------



## Dream Cyclery (Jun 14, 2014)

I also have this commuter

ORA Engineering Ti frame 56.
Winwood fork.
Cane Creek 110 IS41 headset.
Sram Rival levers
FSA Gossamer Crankset + RaceFace NW 42T ring
Sram X9 type 2 RD
XT 11-32T 10sp cassette
TRP Spyre brakes.
Cannondale Bar and Stem.
XT pedals
Iron Cross wheels with Icetech rotors
Front Conti Cyclocross Race, Rear Panaracer Pasela TG(Tubeless)
Fizik Aliante Saddle
SKS Longboard P45 Fenders

Except for the headset and Wheelmfg. SS kit, I had the parts in my bin so I put this together as a commuter and rain bike.

21.7lbs.

EDIT: SS setup to 1x10 setup


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

Walt Disney's Frozen Head said:


> Don't sweat it too much Kerry. 24# is pretty damn high but a "race" cx bike sub 18# is pretty easily achievable (I'm on the short side but my 51c Ridley x-fire is just north of 16# without any conscious trimming).
> 
> If you're riding/racing durability is paramount.


Is that a disc bike? I just got a Ridley x-fire disc 105 and it is just a hair over 22lbs. With some new wheels tubeless wheels setup I could probably get close to 20 but to get to 16 I think would take some serious work, probably replacing most of the bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

SGCrossRip said:


> Sadly, my Trek CrossRip weighs in at an embarrassing 11kg (24 pounds).


The easiest way of remedying this is by swapping out the wheelset, I bought a set of Hope Hoops using the Stans Alpha 400 rims and lost 2 lbs in the process! 

Either way you've got a bike that literally Rips though!


----------



## AdventureRider (Jul 17, 2014)

Wish you guys would post frame size. How much weight difference is there going from a small to large frame for example


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My 2014 18.1lb crockett 7 is a 58cm. Ditched the double for a single wolftooth 36t. Gutted the shifter. Swapped brakes to trp euroX's.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

C-dale size 54 disc brake(Avid mechs). Open Pro rims(oem wheelset), Ritchey Pro bars,FSA stem, Thomson Masterpiece post, 105 and XTR shifters/FD/RD, XT 11-32 cassette, Eggs, Flite Gel saddle. 20.2lbs.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

sooshee said:


> '13 S-Works Crux Frameset with SRAM Force group set (but Apex shifters), Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes, Shimano SPD pedals (the model under XT... whatever those are), Specialized Lithia saddle, and just your standard alloy bars, with Axis 2.0 wheels and Captain Pro CX tires with tubes came in at 19.1 pounds for me! My cross bike is apparently a fatty... I'm sure switching to my racing wheels will help. But otherwise I am pretty happy with it, though most likely going to the CX1 setup when it's available to drop the front derailleur.


So an update to this...

I went 1x10 with a SRAM CX-1 rear derailleur and Wolf Tooth Components 40t chain ring, and a 11-32 cassette. I also found an Axis 4.0 wheel set in my basement, and swapped those from the 2.0. Bike now weighs 18.8 pounds... so didn't lose much weight at all. A fatty it shall remain... until I win the lottery and can afford lightweight wheels!

I could swap my Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels from my road bike onto it, but the laziness factor comes into play, and also the fact I don't have the tools to swap the cassettes.

Oh, and my frame is a 54


----------



## Dream Cyclery (Jun 14, 2014)

Dream Cyclery said:


> Lynskey Procross ML
> Enve CX fork
> Cane Creek 40 headset
> Dura-ace shifters, RD, and CX70 FD.
> ...


Ready for the cross season.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

17.5lbs

Granted, it's a single speed, but it doesn't have any carbon components. Not that I have a problem with carbon, it just doesn't have any.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/DEAN.jpg" >


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

2013 Fuji Cross 1.1 60cm
Stan's Iron Cross rims, DT Swiss 350 F and SRAM X9 R hubs
Stock Oval bars, Bontrager Race X Lite stem
FSA Energy crankset with SRAM CX1 40t ring
SRAM Force Levers
Avid BB7 road brakes with let's say Avid Clean Sweep rotors, fore and aft
SRAM X9 short cage RD
SRAM PG 1070 11-36 cassette
SRAM PC 1051 chain
Zipp Service Course tape
Specialized Tracer (F) and Trigger Pro 2bliss (R) tires
Specialized Romin Evo Pro saddle
Specialized CG-R seatpost
Shimano XT pedals
God knows how much red dust in the frame

= 20.5 lbs

Edit: added pedals, because can't forget that...


----------



## evo233 (Jun 13, 2007)

Have a custom built up Trek Crockett Disc, 61cm, about 22.5 - 23 lbs last time I weighed it. Set up with Ultegra Di2, Hydro brakes, Enve XC rims laced to a hope 2 rear hub, stan's front, Nano 40c front, small block eight 35c rear (both tubeless) other bit's and pieces. Heavy but between the rear hub, standard (34-50) front rings and heavy-ish slx 11-34 rear cassette, aint too bad all things considered, just like to think of it like a lighter rigid mtb.









Also bit telling how much disc brakes add, seems people with the same non disc versions of the crocket hitting 18ish stock. That being said, after putting the shimano hydro's on (and for the type of riding I do 99% of the time) I'd take an extra few pounds any day of the week...


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

How are these bikes so light? My 2015 Felt F65X is 21.7lbs without pedals in nearly stock form. I added bottle cages and converted to tubeless. It's an XL alu frame but still, damn near the heaviest bike in this thread. I'd expect MAYBE 1lb difference due to the larger frame. There's bikes in here WITH pedals and saddle bags loaded with stuff that still weigh several pounds less.

Stock wheels are probably heavy but still, maybe 1lb to drop to something light. Still in the 20lb range if it had lighter wheels and was a smaller frame.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just bought this, seller says its 17 pounds on a bathroom scale so we will see when I get it for sure as I have a shop scale.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

btw it's a 2015 giant tcx advanced pro 1


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

16.5 lb Kouta Kross, it's now set up single speed and it's 15.5lbs


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

2014 Giant TCX Advanced
7.54 kg or 16.61 lb ain't too shabby.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Caletti race bike
Frame is a mix of Columbus and Deddacai tubing
easton fork
easton carbon cokpit
ultegra 11spd
TRP Hy/rd
fizik antares kium
CX70 crankset
easton aero 55 rims with M1 hubs
clement Mxp tubs
shimano xtr pedals
weight is just a shade under 20lbs.

top tube is 59.4cm and i weight 205lbs. stout.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

mitchy said:


> 2014 Giant TCX Advanced
> 7.54 kg or 16.61 lb ain't too shabby.


Nice. Hoping mine comes in like that but your sram set up even with mechanical discs is still probably lighter than my 2015's shimano hydros. Did you have SRAMs hydros on there originally? If so, are you going to get them replaced when sram fixes the issue they had with them?


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Gus68 said:


> Nice. Hoping mine comes in like that but your sram set up even with mechanical discs is still probably lighter than my 2015's shimano hydros. Did you have SRAMs hydros on there originally? If so, are you going to get them replaced when sram fixes the issue they had with them?


sram mechanical is a fair whack lighter than shimano hydro... i worked it out on another forum, i think my setup was about 500g lighter.
i bought mine as a frameset only, so no hydro. i think most of the later '14 TCX's just came with cable setups anyway.

i contemplated Red 22 hydro... but if i did, i'd want to upgrade all my bikes to 11 speed to keep the ability to change wheels easily. (i have 2 10 speed disc cx's...)


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

88 rex said:


> 19.5-20 lbs. Steel and disc brakes.


At 21 with raleigh tripper with some upgrades Next week should be sub twenty with bars and seatpost coming. Cromoly and disk. Soon I'll get titanium or a carbon frame and will just put all stock parts back on it. So the next bike should be cheap.


----------



## thumperington (Mar 3, 2008)

57 cm Raleigh Roper at 27 lbs stock. Hoping to lose a lb from the wheels, won't be hard with 3.5 lbs of rims and spokes. Hubs are decent though.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

moots Ti, S&S couplers ,XTR hydro, Rohloff 14speed hub.....23lbs Some day some carbon rims....


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Just finished my 2015 Kona JTS...19.1 lbs. 49cm AL frame, SRAM Force 10 spd, S900 cranks, Xpedo Twin pedals, Hayes CX Pro brakes/160mm rotors, Schwable RoRo 33mm tires on Iron Cross wheels.

Time to clean up. lol


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I got my new bike delivered today, put it together without pedals and weighed it. I was a little shocked that it came in at 19.6 lbs. Heck, my 2013 TCX frame built up with an aluminum drop bar, shimano 105 5600 drive train and mavic aksium rims taken off my 2010 Giant Defy Adanced 2 weighs in at 19.5 lbs and that includes the pedals which I'm swapping to this new bike.

I suppose going to hydraulic discs and the D-Fuse seat post that has a tension bolt is considerably heavier than the old ISP frame. Either that or these new wheels are crazy heavy. Granted the new bike has knobby Schwalbe tires and the old one has smoother Clement tires. With the Shimano XTR pedals installed, the new bike is it's 20.3 lbs. The new bike included a conversion kit to make the tire's tubeless. I could do that to save some weight I suppose. Sigh...

I think what I may do is buy a second set of rims with smoother and lighter tires (likely just use the Clements from the old bike as they are almost new anyway) that I can ride on hard pack and groomed trails. I'd want rims that have a deeper V if only for aesthetics. However, I'm finding it a little challenging to find rims that have a front hub that will take the larger front pass through axle. May have to have my LBS make some.

Old bike, 19.5 lbs....










New bike, 20.3 lbs (with same pedals as above, not shown in this pic of course)...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Alias530 said:


> How are these bikes so light? My 2015 Felt F65X is 21.7lbs without pedals in nearly stock form. I added bottle cages and converted to tubeless. It's an XL alu frame but still, damn near the heaviest bike in this thread. I'd expect MAYBE 1lb difference due to the larger frame. There's bikes in here WITH pedals and saddle bags loaded with stuff that still weigh several pounds less.
> 
> Stock wheels are probably heavy but still, maybe 1lb to drop to something light. Still in the 20lb range if it had lighter wheels and was a smaller frame.


Because stock bikes, unless they are super high end, come with cheaper, heavier parts.

You can get carbon disc tubulars for CX wheels for $400-450 if you know where to look. That alone will lop some serious weight off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

mitchy said:


> sram mechanical is a fair whack lighter than shimano hydro... i worked it out on another forum, i think my setup was about 500g lighter.
> i bought mine as a frameset only, so no hydro. i think most of the later '14 TCX's just came with cable setups anyway.
> 
> i contemplated Red 22 hydro... but if i did, i'd want to upgrade all my bikes to 11 speed to keep the ability to change wheels easily. (i have 2 10 speed disc cx's...)


What rims are you running on your Giant? Are those the carbon Giant CXR 0's or another brand? I'm looking for a second set of rims to put some Sammy Slicks or Clement LAS tires on and I want them to be light. So far it's hard to find any with a pass through hub for the front axle.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Gus68 said:


> Well, I got my new bike delivered today, put it together without pedals and weighed it. I was a little shocked that it came in at 19.6 lbs. Heck, my 2013 TCX frame built up with an aluminum drop bar, shimano 105 5600 drive train and mavic aksium rims taken off my 2010 Giant Defy Adanced 2 weighs in at 19.5 lbs and that includes the pedals which I'm swapping to this new bike.
> 
> I suppose going to hydraulic discs and the D-Fuse seat post that has a tension bolt is considerably heavier than the old ISP frame. Either that or these new wheels are crazy heavy. Granted the new bike has knobby Schwalbe tires and the old one has smoother Clement tires. With the Shimano XTR pedals installed, the new bike is it's 20.3 lbs. The new bike included a conversion kit to make the tire's tubeless. I could do that to save some weight I suppose. Sigh...
> 
> I think what I may do is buy a second set of rims with smoother and lighter tires (likely just use the Clements from the old bike as they are almost new anyway) that I can ride on hard pack and groomed trails. I'd want rims that have a deeper V if only for aesthetics. However, I'm finding it a little challenging to find rims that have a front hub that will take the larger front pass through axle. May have to have my LBS make some.


apparently the stock Super Swan tyre's are fairly hefty.



Gus68 said:


> What rims are you running on your Giant? Are those the carbon Giant CXR 0's or another brand? I'm looking for a second set of rims to put some Sammy Slicks or Clement LAS tires on and I want them to be light. So far it's hard to find any with a pass through hub for the front axle.


they are FarSport 27mm carbon clinchers on Novatec D771/D712 hubs. they come in bang on 1400g, so a smidge lighter than the CXR-0's... and much cheaper.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Edited to remove my own quote, lol

The rims are Giant's Alloy P-CXR1's which weigh 1750 grams as a pair. I did some research on the stock Schwalbe Super Swan tires on this bike and they are actually very light at 305g. I'm keeping that wheel set up as my more aggressive set up.

I just purchase a second set of rims, the Carbon P-CXR0's (1430g per pair) which I got at an awesome 30% discount from BicycleWarehouse.com which was selling them at a discount and an additional discount for Black Friday weekend. I am planning on putting some smoother rolling tires on them like Clement LAS or Vittoria XN Pros, both are about 350g.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Gus68 said:


> The rims are Giant's Alloy P-CXR1's which weigh 1750 grams as a pair. I did some research on the stock Schwalbe Super Swan tires on this bike and they are actually very light at 305g. I'm keeping that wheel set up as my more aggressive set up.
> 
> I just purchase a second set of rims, the Carbon P-CXR0's (1430g per pair) which I got at an awesome 30% discount from BicycleWarehouse.com which was selling them at a discount and an additional discount for Black Friday weekend. I am planning on putting some smoother rolling tires on them like Clement LAS or Vittoria XN Pros, both are about 350g.


where did you find the info on the super swan's?
they are oem only, so dont list them on their site.. all i found was one review stating they were in the 550g range.
Giant TCX Advanced 1 review - BikeRadar

what did the P-CXR0's cost, ~$1500?


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

mitchy said:


> where did you find the info on the super swan's?
> they are oem only, so dont list them on their site.. all i found was one review stating they were in the 550g range.
> Giant TCX Advanced 1 review - BikeRadar
> what did the P-CXR0's cost, ~$1500?


Oops, somehow ended up replying to my own post earlier but to answer your question I found a set of them for sale on eBay and according to the packaging, it's what they weigh. Not sure if these are the tubeless ready versions or not.

This link shows Rocket Ron specs including the 700x35 size

Schwalbe ROCKET RON HS 406 Bicycle Tire

Here's the picture below of a what I found on eBay.
















However, if BikeRadar's review is accurate then I'm going to be shaving some considerable weight with the new rims and some lighter tires like Clement LAS or Vittoria Cross XN Pros. Either of those tires are 350g each. If my math is correct, the new rims and new tires will save about 1.6lb and bring my rig down to about 18.7lbs. I'd be pretty happy with that. If the tires are really 305g ea. then my weight savings will be about .5lbs putting me at 19.8lbs. Guess we'll see soon enough.

Yes, as to the P-cxr0 rims, Front was $899 Rear was $989 plus they applied a 20% discount on top of that so I got them for $1,510 total. Basically saved $590 off MSRP and what a local LBS was selling them for.

The far sports look nice too and light. What did they set you back?


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Gus68 said:


> Oops, somehow ended up replying to my own post earlier but to answer your question I found a set of them for sale on eBay and according to the packaging, it's what they weigh. Not sure if these are the tubeless ready versions or not.
> 
> This link shows Rocket Ron specs including the 700x35 size
> 
> ...


interesting! i wouldn't have thought an OEM tyre would have a retail packaging.
Schwalbe also made gumwall rocket ron's for the 2015 focus mares cx's, but they dont appear on their website.

wonder where bikeradar got their weight, 550g vs 305g is a big difference. hell, 305g is bloody light for a cx tyre full stop.

my FarSports wheels cost $610 US shipped to australia. they are nice and light... although i never had the P-CXR1's to compare them to.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

My 2015 Raleigh RX 2.0 62cm frame weighs based on my bathroom scale roughly 19.5-20 lbs(average it 3 times)


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Cannondale Super X
16.7 lbs (without the night lights)
56CM


----------



## Diederik van Leeuwen (Mar 16, 2015)

*What's the max tire clearance of the Trek Crockett frame?*



evo233 said:


> Have a custom built up Trek Crockett Disc, 61cm, about 22.5 - 23 lbs last time I weighed it. Set up with Ultegra Di2, Hydro brakes, Enve XC rims laced to a hope 2 rear hub, stan's front, Nano 40c front, small block eight 35c rear (both tubeless) other bit's and pieces. Heavy but between the rear hub, standard (34-50) front rings and heavy-ish slx 11-34 rear cassette, aint too bad all things considered, just like to think of it like a lighter rigid mtb.
> 
> View attachment 929925
> 
> ...


What's the size of the tires you put on your custom built up Trek Crockett? They look wider than the ones on the factory built versions. Any idea on what the max tire clearance is?

Thanks!


----------

